# Dinner and Dessert



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Man, what a day. I listened to the Feb 9th Cigar Dave show today at work and there was a discussion about steaks, etc. Came home and with out even saying anything to her, my wife said "We're having steak tonight" - Woohoo!:biggrin:

Here's what we had....


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Godda love her... you a lucky man..


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Yes you are. Steak:dribble:


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

And you didn't invite me! 

Wow, everything looks real tasty, especially the dessert!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks Good!!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Im on my way


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Beef. It's what's for dinner!

That looks incredible... thanks for posting the pics. I am very jelous though... my wife is out of town. So all I had to eat was triscuits. They sucked. Yours was obviously better!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Very nice, Thanks for making me hungry we I am not hungry. Flint


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Party's over at Vik's place... I'll bring the beer!  He, he! Nice stuff there Vik, you know how to party!

CD


----------



## flathead59 (Feb 1, 2008)

Now, that's just wrong. It's going to get down to 10 below zero here tonight, I'd have to light the charcoal with antifreeze!!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Dang, nice looking steaks and nce looking sticks!! Leaves but 1 question...wine or beer?
Cheers!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Very nice!! All I got was a burrito from taco bell - and I had to drive her there to get it!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

:frown: show off


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

nice lookn cut of meat there!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

What a woman! Best I can hope for is take-out from my wife:lol:
Can't decide which is more tempting - the steak or that OWR!:dribble:


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

I am drooling all over the keyboard here! The RP cigar looks nice too. 

I too enjoy the cigar Dave show!

What kind of seasoning did she use on that steak / looks good!


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

elmomac said:


> Dang, nice looking steaks and nce looking sticks!! Leaves but 1 question...wine or beer?
> Cheers!!


Well, I don't drink. My wife enjoys wine, but I just stick to my cigars and good coffee.

The meal was awesome. My wife is even better.


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats the meaning of enjoying your life!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: Looks like a great meal and stogie!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice spread


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Cameroon-swoon said:


> Man, what a day. I listened to the Feb 9th Cigar Dave show today at work and there was a discussion about steaks, etc. Came home and with out even saying anything to her, my wife said "We're having steak tonight" - Woohoo!:biggrin:
> 
> Here's what we had....


Is that cut of meat what they call a "Beef Medallion"? From a Texas perspective it looks just a bit on the tiny side... <G>


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks great...I ove peppercorn on my meats...and mashed is my favorite...nice work there.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice meal. What did you have to drink with all of that?


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Man, that is what it's all about!


----------



## FunkyCold5 (May 15, 2007)

OMG, that steak looks perfect! Thanks a lot. It's 830am and now I'm craving steak!!!!! Damn you!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thats one good night there.:dribble:


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

man that looks nice!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

I would like to make a reservation for one, at 6:30 tonight please....yummy!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

that looks like good times!
nice barbie-q action


----------



## ilikebigash (Feb 17, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> Is that cut of meat what they call a "Beef Medallion"? From a Texas perspective it looks just a bit on the tiny side... <G>


Hey not fair... you know our Az cattle have to graze on tumbleweed!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Perfect combo, a steak and OWR!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

You're a LUCKY, LUCKY man!!!


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

man that meal still looks good 5 months later ....


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

HTOWNBLKGOLFR said:


> man that meal still looks good 5 months later ....


Yes it does.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

flathead59 said:


> Now, that's just wrong. It's going to get down to 10 below zero here tonight, I'd have to light the charcoal with antifreeze!!


:roflmao:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Very nice selection on both ends!!!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

maybe...just maybe she was listening to the same Cigar Dave show!! if only...great pictures...the food looks awesome!


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2008)

mmm...that looks deeeelicious!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

you make me very hungry...


----------

